# A Weekend Of Sawing With A Few Thousand Friends



## Allen Tomaszek (Jul 12, 2016)

This past weekend was the first time I've been part of a sawing demo and it was pretty cool. The event was the Mother Earth News Fair here in Wisconsin. The folks at Peterson asked me if I'd be willing to bring my mill to the Fair and help with a demo. I was a little apprehensive at first but once things got rolling it was a geat time. A couple of great guys from Left Coast Supplies were on hand to provide much needed advice, mill tweaking, and help. Here are a few pics I thought you might enjoy. My mill is a 1993 Peterson 9" WPF which is a model they no longer make but it runs like a champ and cuts great lumber.

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jul 12, 2016)

And a few more... Seriously good fun and the company was awesome. With off again and on again sawing we managed to make about 500bf of 8/4 Hard Maple, Red Oak, Qaurtersawn White Oak, and Walnut in addition to a Walnut slab, a Red Oak Slab, and 3 12/4 fireplace mantels from the Red Oak log.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 3 | Way Cool 10 | Informative 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 12, 2016)

That's really cool! I would have loved to see all that in person.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 12, 2016)

Cool! Thanks for sharing, wish they had stuff like that around where I live....

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 12, 2016)

Good job and bet you had a blast.


----------



## Ray D (Jul 13, 2016)

Great pictures. Looks like a good time.


----------



## Tony (Jul 13, 2016)

That does like a large time! Tony


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jul 13, 2016)

What a grand way to spend the weekend. Pretty sweet looking mill and lumber
Thanks for sharing you fun experience


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 13, 2016)

Looks like the weather cooperated. Great fun! Nice looking lumber. Jealous of your huge storage area. Chuck


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jul 13, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> ...Jealous of your huge storage area. Chuck



The funny thing about storage is whatever space you have you'll find a way to fill. This one is just about maxed out. Now all I think about is how I need to get rid of all this wood!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gvwp (Jul 14, 2016)

Allen Tomaszek said:


> The funny thing about storage is whatever space you have you'll find a way to fill. This one is just about maxed out. Now all I think about is how I need to get rid of all this wood!



I sure know what you mean there! I am building by fifth building now. Will have almost 25000 sq ft under roof with about 5600 of that heated. Seems to fill up faster than its made!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 14, 2016)

Guy's if you ever get the chance to go to one of these event's do it! I used to get sawmill and woodlot magazine, every year they sponsor a big lumberjack show with all the venders and wood handling and processing equipment. I went to one in Youngstown Ohio, it was really cool to see all of the different brands of saw mills running and on display, skidders, firewood processors, edgers, planers, you name it. It was worth a weekend and a couple of days of driving.


----------

